# Some Idiot



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Broke this family heirloom with a whack from a hatchet. This is the door to an old woodstove that has been in the family for many years. I believe its cast iron can it be welded? And if so where would you recommend I take it I live in Holly (Oakland County).


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Dang, I feel for you Russ and hope you are able to have it repaired.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

2PawsRiver said:


> Dang, I feel for you Russ and hope you are able to have it repaired.


Ya I was pissed, I let an employee use it in my barn after explaining to him about it being in the family for many years and how I cherished it. Twenty minutes later "oh Russ I broke your stove"....he doesn't work for me anymore, not that this incident caused his dismissal but it sure didn't help his case.

Can cast iron be welded? I have no knowledge in this regard.


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

Welded? I don't think so. Brazed yes


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Cast iron can be welded with nickel welding rods. Pre heat what your gonna weld first. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Take it to a good fab shop and have them look at it. Yes, it can most definitely be fixed. They may try the nickel rod, but it really depends on the sand content within the metal. Probably will be done best by preheating it in an oven, brazing it, and then burying it in a sand pit to allow it to cool VERY slowly. Cast iron expands an unbelievable amount when heated which is why trying to weld it while cold is just going to cause it to crack. Same after it is welded/brazed, it must be cooled in way that allows the new filler and the old iron to shrink at the same rate.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I don't think $ 20.00 is gonna cover it.:lol:

Hope you can get it fixed up, nice piece.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.castaloy.com/castironrepair.htm


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Someone with a CNC Machine can make you a new one out of solid steel not Cast.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Call Hanks Welding in Howell. He can fix just about anything!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Jimw said:


> Cast iron can be welded with nickel welding rods. Pre heat what your gonna weld first.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 I vaguely remember from welding class that cast iron can be welded.
Like above it needs to go into an oven to cool slowly also.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Burksee said:


> http://www.castaloy.com/castironrepair.htm


Have you used this stuff? Looks too easy.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

https://plus.google.com/103402241411593160842/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I don't think $ 20.00 is gonna cover it.:lol:
> 
> Hope you can get it fixed up, nice piece.


I think your right. 

I was just trying to give perspective, If I had a bikini clad model holding the piece I probably could get it done free.........asked the wife but that was a no go.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

A question RE the expansion factor and cracking mentioned above:

Welding would work on a fence or a railing, Could the stove heat recrack any welding?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

jimp said:


> A question RE the expansion factor and cracking mentioned above:
> 
> Welding would work on a fence or a railing, Could the stove heat recrack any welding?



No. Well let me rephrase that, it won't unless the stove gets up to 1500 degrees or so. So I guess it could depending on what you decide to burn:evil:.

Normally it is only the heat produced from the welding or brazing process itself that you have to worry about as far as expansion and cracking. Imagine the forces created when something goes from room temp to 2000 degrees in a couple of seconds, which is what happens when you weld. A large block of cast, like this door or a brake drum, is also a little different animal than a railing. In a piece that is mainly linear in dimension, the heat will dissipate at a much different rate which is why you can typically weld a rail and not have any issues if you don't go through the preheat/post heat routine that is needed in this case.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I have used the nickel rods on an exhaust manifold, worked like a champ. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PaleRider said:


> Have you used this stuff? Looks too easy.


I have not used the castaloy but I have used the alumaloy and been pleased with the results.

Might want to also look into someone who does engine block/cylinder head repair as welding cracks on older engines is more common than one may think.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

you can weld it with a stick welder and "cast iron rods". as stated before, preheat, and cool slowly. not having a fancy warming oven, i have gotten away with preheating with a torch.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Update went to Hank's he says material is too thin to weld. 

Hank's is quite the place the guy looks like an evil Santa Clause, but helpful and nice I must say. :lol:

So plan B now. Castaloy?


----------

